# what's going on with these fish?



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

i'm kinda cheezed to tell you the truth, something is happening to my two new anthias. the original two are doing fine aswell as all the other fish, but the first anthias died yesterday and now I noticed that the second one has the same thing.

does this look like a intestinal parasite? aggression from another fish? bite/sting from the tube anemone? I see no signs of aggression from any fish, ofcourse i'm not watching the tank 24/7. any ideas?

bad pic but on one side it's kinda a lump, a bit darker










and the other side is the worse side 










I can't really find anything on the net that looks like it so i'm leaning toward aggression from something else....but everyone seems cool?


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

Maybe worth separating them into qt in case it is a parasite?


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Judging by the blistering around the ulceration, looks like _Uronema marinum_ infection.

IME, at that stage, the odds are not in the fishs' favour. If you can get your hands on chlorquine phospahte (CP) ASAP, you might have a chance. You'll have to treat the fish in a QT tank as CP is toxic to inverts, coral and algae.


----------



## Dax (Sep 29, 2010)

Just looked this parasite up and if true, it sucks. IMO the guy in the link below knows what he's talking about.

http://www.reefsanctuary.com/forums/fish-diseases-treatments/36873-uronema-marinum.html

Hope it is something else.


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

hrm...it seems to be a bacterial infection. no other fish are showing signs of anything, and if it was indeed that Uronema marinum (i swear i've read every single thread on it on the net..lol) I would have seen it on another fish.

i did however decide to treat the fish anyway, at first i was going to do a methylene blue treatment but decided that it would be very hard on the fish, and if it were to return or keep happening after I treated for the bacterial infection i could rule it out as bacterial and then treat for a parasite. 

i decided to use some Erythromycin and so far so good. i'm using a much smaller amount than what is recommended, after the second dose i'm going to do a 25% water change. 

to aid in the treatment i've also been adding garlic to the food, (kent xtreme garlic) and yesterday started a vitamin (vita chem) additave to the food aswell. i'm also thinking about getting a UV sterilizer...

hoping that everything turns out well


----------



## JamesHurst (Mar 1, 2013)

Flexin5 said:


> to aid in the treatment i've also been adding garlic to the food, (kent xtreme garlic) and yesterday started a vitamin (vita chem) additave to the food aswell. i'm also thinking about getting a UV sterilizer...


Regarding the UV sterilizer - Amazon.com has a submersible one on sale, 50% off....so it's 39.63 - this is 89 bucks at Big Als. Free shipping too.

http://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B005G5DBFU/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Ordered mine, chose the 4 day free shipping, had it within 2 days. Just installed it 

Not sure how much longer it's on sale, but if you're looking for one, this is an amazing deal. One unit is suitable for 40 Gallons.


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

JamesHurst said:


> Regarding the UV sterilizer - Amazon.com has a submersible one on sale, 50% off....so it's 39.63 - this is 89 bucks at Big Als. Free shipping too.
> 
> http://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B005G5DBFU/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> ...


I did see that and it's a nice deal! on thing is that it's for 40 gallons, im sure it's better than nothing on a tank my size; or i could run two..but i'm pressed for electrical sockets as it is..lol


----------



## JamesHurst (Mar 1, 2013)

Flexin5 said:


> I did see that and it's a nice deal! on thing is that it's for 40 gallons, im sure it's better than nothing on a tank my size; or i could run two..but i'm pressed for electrical sockets as it is..lol


One unit takes 2 plugs so yeah, maybe not the best option


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

JamesHurst said:


> One unit takes 2 plugs so yeah, maybe not the best option


thanks for the link tho, that's how I found the cheap jebo ones. if it ends up working out well then I may upgrade it later to a nice one with a wiper.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Out of curiosity, you wouldn't happen to have a lawnmower Blenny in the tank would you?


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

No, no blennys


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Oh, ok...the reason I asked is I had an experience where 4 new fish died mysteriously in my quarantine tank. 3 were Bartletts Anthias and they all developed this round red wound that would get worse until the fish died. Funny thing was the others would not have this until the one who had it died. One by one the fish died same wound, same general area - on the body nearest the tail.

I did tons of research but nothing, now there were only two fish left, a Leopard Wrasse and the Blenny. Then I caught the Blenny in the act, he would agressively chase the Wrasse and bite him near the tail! Too late, he finished off the Wrasse by the time I caught him. Doing research afterwards I learned that the 'lil [email protected]@rds are peaceful but have been known to get agressive if the tank is crowded. Today he lives in the DT (last minute stay of execution from the jr. warden) where he is relentlessly hassed by most of his tank mates - payback is a byotch.


----------

